# losing power



## erickelly (Sep 2, 2009)

I just replaced my head gaskets, valve cover gaskets, exhaust intake and manifold gaskets, thermostat, thermostat gasket, water pump, water pump gasket, spark plugs, spark plug wires. I found a few leaky hoses and replaced them. Now I've lost a lot of power and can't get her past 35. She also likes to stall at stop signs and hills are a no win situation. She is an old *****, 87 dodge dakota, but right now it's all I have and I gotta keep her running. Any ideas?

=Eric


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

One common problem after blowing a head gasket, is a clogged catalytic converter. check the exhaust backpressure.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

BACK to square 1.
Start with your wires again and confirm firing order, just in case. Check vacuum hoses first one by one look for and listen for a hiss, then check locations...
Then double check your torque on head and manifold gasket and intake as well. :thumbsup:
I'm guessing you're sucking air somewhere:furious:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

erickelly: I agree that it sounds as if you have created a vacuum leak somewhere. Invest in a cheap set of Doctor's type stethoscope, take the cup off the end of it, and use it to investigate for vacuum leaks. Listen at each hose connection, you may be surprised to find leaks you never suspected. If you can't find a stethoscope, you can use a length of plastic/rubber tubing, just hold one end to your ear and place the other on the vacuum hose ends. In my area, I don't know about yours, most muffler shops will do a quick catalytic converter test if they are not real busy and feel that they may get your business. Most of them use an infra-red thermometer and take readings before and after the cat. If the temp difference is too high before and after then it's a sure sign the cat is blocked. Simple enough if you own an infra-red thermometer, I think they look for a temp difference of 150 degrees or more. Good Luck, David


----------

